

Can you pick out a brand just by their button design? - stuartmemo
https://medium.com/design-ux/77eb4f9a439d

======
ColinWright
I quote:

    
    
        Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states,
        "Any headline which ends in a question mark can be
        answered by the word no."
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines>

This is a case in point.

~~~
claudius
I guessed Microsoft right because everybody was complaining about their flat
buttons a while back and recognised Amazon, but the others…no idea whatsoever.
But then I also don’t really use their products, so I don’t know what I
expected.

